# Lion Tag Thoughts???



## Labs Inc. (Aug 13, 2008)

I guess this is an if you were me question.....I drew the Central Mtns, Northeast Manti tag with 6 points. Now let me just say that regardless of what unit this is my first crack at chasing cats period so I of course have quite a bit of work to do and calls to make. But, that being said in a nut shell if you lived in Utah County and drew this with 6 points would you keep it or surrender it?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

can't hunt without a tag. Turning tags back in isn't in my thought process unless something comes up that makes it impossible to go.


----------



## Labs Inc. (Aug 13, 2008)

I hear what your saying Skinner. What if your one known authority on this tag was more familiar with the immediate areas closer to home?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I would learn the new area that I put in for or find somebody that did. Then I would go hunt.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Are you planning on hiring a guide/houndsman?... or do it on your own?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

most the houndsmen are willing to take their dogs out for free fun anymore. GO hunt.


----------



## Labs Inc. (Aug 13, 2008)

PB i'm planning using a houndsman. 

MMS i've officially placed your vote in the "keep it" column.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Of the 4 Manti sub units, The NE Manti tag is the toughest ..

Rugged unit, ALOT of private and CWMU ground on the north half ...
Most of the WMU no longer allows motorized traval during the lion hunt.

Having someone that know the area WELL, and has GOOD dogs is a must...


----------



## Labs Inc. (Aug 13, 2008)

Goof how about the NE unit? PM sent.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Labs Inc. said:


> Goof how about the NE unit? PM sent.


Sorry lab,

ment NE Typo'ed on the PM too----All the details are about the NE unit.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

A great houndsman to get in touch with it Brett Guymon. He lives in Orangeville and plays on the Manti a lot.


----------



## Labs Inc. (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks Johnny. By chance is Brett a member of this forum?


----------



## elkantlers (Feb 27, 2014)

If you didn't want the tag why did you apply for it in the first place?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

^^^^^To lure ignorant people into asking loaded, rhetorical questions maybe?^^^^^^


----------



## elkantlers (Feb 27, 2014)

Springville Shooter said:


> ^^^^^To lure ignorant people into asking loaded, rhetorical questions maybe?^^^^^^


How is my question rhetorical? I was asking a legit question.


----------



## Labs Inc. (Aug 13, 2008)

Elkantlers as soon as you can show that my sole intention is to not keep the tag i will take the time to answer your question. Until then maybe think about upping your britches one more size. Please keep in mind that when applying for the permit i was not at a 100% odds. Or at least not in my mind. Now that i have the tag it seems pretty rational to me that i would take a closer look at the situation even to the extent of asking for credible opinions.


----------



## elkantlers (Feb 27, 2014)

Drawing a tag with less than 100% odds is a bonus to me, Not cause to think if it is worth it or not.


----------



## Labs Inc. (Aug 13, 2008)

Okay elkantlers i've got you in the keep it column.


----------



## houndsnhorses (Jul 14, 2014)

Go on biggamehoundsmen.com. There are a lot of houndmen on there that run that country that could probably give you a lot of experienced advice.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't think Brett is on here too often. I believe Mikevanwilder knows him, as well as colorcountrygunner maybe? I have his number if you'd like it.


----------



## Labs Inc. (Aug 13, 2008)

Just wanted to follow up on this thread. For those that are still wondering why I put in for the tag and then contemplated keeping it, the issue I was having was not a lack of desire to hunt lions or to hunt that unit it was because land access was looking to be tough. Anyway I did a scouting run to check things out before the hunt started and got a lucky break when I ran into a land owner who gave me permission for more ground than I would ever need to cover "as long as I picked up old beer cans". I hunted several days and finally with the help of some great houndsmen filled my tag on the 25th. I learned a whole lot and had way more fun than I expected. Sorry but posting pictures on here has always proved to be above my IQ level. Thanks to those of you that were willing to help me out!


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Labs Inc. said:


> Just wanted to follow up on this thread. For those that are still wondering why I put in for the tag and then contemplated keeping it, the issue I was having was not a lack of desire to hunt lions or to hunt that unit it was because land access was looking to be tough. Anyway I did a scouting run to check things out before the hunt started and got a lucky break when I ran into a land owner who gave me permission for more ground than I would ever need to cover "as long as I picked up old beer cans". I hunted several days and finally with the help of some great houndsmen *filled my tag on the 25th.* I learned a whole lot and had way more fun than I expected. Sorry but posting pictures on here has always proved to be above my IQ level. Thanks to those of you that were willing to help me out!


I was about ready to say prove it with a picture, but I guess you addressed it.

Congratulations. Now you can use some of Goob's recipes for cat steak.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Congrats on filling the tag! It would be cool to see a pic.


----------



## Labs Inc. (Aug 13, 2008)

Yes it would I actually have a couple that are pretty nice! Goob tried to walk me through it once but i gave up.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Placing photos on here is fairly simple if you have them on your computer or on a on line photo hosting site such as Photo Bucket. 

If they are on a phone I have no idea.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

If they are on your smart phone, send them to your computer, save to your picture file, and then you can post them from there. 
I've done that quite a few times with pictures of animals, cars, and grandkids.


----------



## Labs Inc. (Aug 13, 2008)

2full humor me for a minute. When i get to that point my only option is to enter a URL for the photo which would make sense if i was on photo bucket however i am not. What now?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Labs Inc. said:


> 2full humor me for a minute. When i get to that point my only option is to enter a URL for the photo which would make sense if i was on photo bucket however i am not. What now?


If the photo is on your computer click on the paperclip icon







at the top of the "Post Reply Box" next to the white smiley face then just click on the top "Browse" box and find the photo on your computer and just follow the instructions.


----------



## Labs Inc. (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks Critter. I've got a 3:30 am waterfowl appointment but when i get back i'll give it a try. I'll do my best to see that you guys get dedicated hours for helping me out.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

and to think that the tag was going to get returned...........congrats!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey Labs Inc., copy and paste the picture URL to your post and it should show up here. There are some size restrictions though.


If you still can't figure out how to post a pic, email them to me and I will post them for you.

.


----------

